# Hey! :)



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 7, 2016)

My name is Shaunette. I'm 16, from Barbados and I love to write. I enjoy romance, comedy and adventure genres. I love Poetry so much.
I hope to make lots of friends like myself. Let's have a good one.  Feel free to private message. I'm really nice.  

S.A 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello, Shaunette, Welcome to WF! Barbados... how wonderful, I am quite envious, hahaaha.... anyway, I love that you love poetry, it is my passion! Check out the Pip poetry challenges, This is a unique poetry challenge, with mentoring judges who offer their skilled critiques, and a chance to edit your work accordingly... So, roll up your sleeves and get mooovin and groooovin... 10 valid posts will earn you full membership and the privilege to post your own work in the fabulous poetry thread... see you there...


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 7, 2016)

Oooo, this is great  
Lol don't be envious haha [emoji14] 
I will check it out. Thank you for your greetings and I'm fascinated that you're a poetry lover as well. Hope to hear from you soon as well. 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Shaunette.


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 7, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> Welcome to the forum Shaunette.


Thank youu 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 7, 2016)

Shauns.the.poet said:


> Oooo, this is great
> Lol don't be envious haha [emoji14]
> I will check it out. Thank you for your greetings and I'm fascinated that you're a poetry lover as well. Hope to hear from you soon as well.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk




What kind of poetry do you like to write? I love all kinds, but I often write dark poems...


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 7, 2016)

*Shaunette, *

Welcome to Writing Forums! I'm Anthony, the New Writers' Mentor. Sometimes I wish I were 16 again. That was a decade ago. You were only 6 years young. I am intrigued to show you around. If you need anything, don't hesitate to ask the Purple People. 

Have fun! 

Anthony


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 7, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> What kind of poetry do you like to write? I love all kinds, but I often write dark poems...


Well, I do a lot of romance and love pieces. I also get a bit of suicidal stuff and story telling through the poems like domestic violence and stuff.

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 7, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> I love all kinds, but I often write dark poems...



The kind where you need a flashlight to enjoy!  

Looking forward to shedding some light for our new member. 



Shauns.the.poet said:


> Well, I do a lot of romance and love pieces.



Well, aren't you the charming one. I am intrigued.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 7, 2016)

Shauns.the.poet said:


> Well, I do a lot of romance and love pieces. I also get a bit of suicidal stuff and story telling through the poems like domestic violence and stuff.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk




Well, I can hardly wait! Check out the poetry thread, read... and please feel free to offer your own unique POV...


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 7, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> *Shaunette, *
> 
> Welcome to Writing Forums! I'm Anthony, the New Writers' Mentor. Sometimes I wish I were 16 again. That was a decade ago. You were only 6 years young. I am intrigued to show you around. If you need anything, don't hesitate to ask the Purple People.
> 
> ...


Thank you Anthony.
Lol  wonderful.

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk



PrinzeCharming said:


> The kind where you need a flashlight to enjoy!
> 
> Looking forward to shedding some light for our new member.
> 
> ...


Lol -hides face- haha 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 7, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> The kind where you need a flashlight to enjoy!
> 
> Looking forward to shedding some light for our new member.
> 
> ...





I see you have met Prinze, our own charming poet and mentor extraordinaire.....


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 7, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Well, I can hardly wait! Check out the poetry thread, read... and please feel free to offer your own unique POV...


Will do. thank you for everything. 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 7, 2016)

Shauns.the.poet said:


> Will do. thank you for everything.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk




_Everything_? We haven't even covered _half _the fun! I am going to send you a PM shortly about the groups we have for young writers. We could really use another active member to participate.


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 7, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> _Everything_? We haven't even covered _half _the fun! I am going to send you a PM shortly about the groups we have for young writers. We could really use another active member to participate.


Lol understood. Alright I await your Pm 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello and welcome,

It's great to see another poet around here hope you enjoy your stay here  have fun and I'll look out for your writing.


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 7, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> I see you have met Prinze, our own charming poet and mentor extraordinaire.....


Lol yeahh 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 7, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome,
> 
> It's great to see another poet around here hope you enjoy your stay here  have fun and I'll look out for your writing.


Haha, thank you. I'll be sure to do the same  

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 7, 2016)

Shauns.the.poet said:


> Haha, thank you. I'll be sure to do the same  
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk



Im not a poet but write prose will be posting something that I have been working on again soon  Have you checked out the different groups yet?


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 7, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> Im not a poet but write prose will be posting something that I have been working on again soon  Have you checked out the different groups yet?


First thing I attempted when i joined lol to locate forums for writing but the groups now i have to locate i guess

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 7, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> Have you checked out the different groups yet?



I sent a PM with two group suggestions, and submitted a group invite for the one held under my care. 




Shauns.the.poet said:


> First thing I attempted when i joined lol to locate forums for writing but the groups now i have to locate i guess
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk



Whenever you need to find them, check out the tab labelled Groups.


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 7, 2016)

Shauns.the.poet said:


> First thing I attempted when i joined lol to locate forums for writing but the groups now i have to locate i guess
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk



All the groups are under the groups tab on the bar a the top there are a lot of different ones however some are closed but it should tell you if they are open or closed groups I've joined ones such as New writers bunch and young writers  I'm sure that there are some poetry groups also, all I can suggest is to venture around even if you don't think it will interest you, you could be pleasantly surprised but soon enough you'll get to grips with where everything is on here and if you don't all you need to do is ask there are plenty of us around that will point you in the right direction. 


Your always there with the suggestions Prinz


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 7, 2016)

Under the main banner, at the top of the page... there are tabs that say Blogs, Groups..ect.. click on the "Groups" tab...


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 7, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> I sent a PM with two group suggestions, and submitted a group invite for the one held under my care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you once more 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 7, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> All the groups are under the groups tab on the bar a the top there are a lot of different ones however some are closed but it should tell you if they are open or closed groups I've joined ones such as New writers bunch and young writers  I'm sure that there are some poetry groups also, all I can suggest is to venture around even if you don't think it will interest you, you could be pleasantly surprised but soon enough you'll get to grips with where everything is on here and if you don't all you need to do is ask there are plenty of us around that will point you in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Your always there with the suggestions Prinz


Ahaha  Thank you very much i appreciate it.

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 7, 2016)

LOL, now you know! See how helpful we all are? hahaaa...


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 7, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> LOL, now you know! See how helpful we all are? hahaaa...


Lol I was honestly saying that to myself ahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 7, 2016)

Glad we could help  p.s it's cool we all needed a helping hand at some point


----------



## Reichelina (Jun 8, 2016)

Shauns.the.poet said:


> My name is Shaunette. I'm 16, from Barbados and I love to write. I enjoy romance, comedy and adventure genres. I love Poetry so much.
> I hope to make lots of friends like myself. Let's have a good one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk



Hello!! 
Hopeless romantic too? 
Awesome! 

Welcome!!!


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi and welcome. I'm not really much of a poet, preferring *cups hand round mouth* fantasy writing ... dragons ... mythical sky armadas.


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 8, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> Hello!!
> Hopeless romantic too?
> Awesome!
> 
> Welcome!!!


Thank you 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 8, 2016)

bdcharles said:


> Hi and welcome. I'm not really much of a poet, preferring *cups hand round mouth* fantasy writing ... dragons ... mythical sky armadas.


Heyyy thanksssss 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## JustRob (Jun 8, 2016)

Romance, comedy and adventure? Aren't they all just aspects of the same thing? Can a romance really be romantic without elements of risk, mystery and laughter being involved as well? Well that's how my angel and I seem to have handled it during our lives together. I must explain that my angel appears to be my wife to other people, so that's just my romantic way of writing about her.

It's good to hear that some young people still believe in romance. I was getting the impression that it was going out of fashion. Personally I like the old style of romances, but of course in literature that used to mean something else, something more akin to what we would now call fantasy. I think that when I write I aim somewhere between those two interpretations. My star-crossed lovers cross by many stars to reach their destination.

Welcome to WF.


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 8, 2016)

Good to have you here, Shauns.  :hi:


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 8, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> Good to have you here, Shauns.  :hi:


Thank you 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 8, 2016)

JustRob said:


> Romance, comedy and adventure? Aren't they all just aspects of the same thing? Can a romance really be romantic without elements of risk, mystery and laughter being involved as well? Well that's how my angel and I seem to have handled it during our lives together. I must explain that my angel appears to be my wife to other people, so that's just my romantic way of writing about her.
> 
> It's good to hear that some young people still believe in romance. I was getting the impression that it was going out of fashion. Personally I like the old style of romances, but of course in literature that used to mean something else, something more akin to what we would now call fantasy. I think that when I write I aim somewhere between those two interpretations. My star-crossed lovers cross by many stars to reach their destination.
> 
> Welcome to WF.


Thanks [emoji4] 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi, Shauns. Welcome to the forums.

You might want to know about the multi-quote function. It's real easy; all you have to do is click on the quote icon on the lower right part of each post you want to respond to. On the last post you can click on Reply with Quote and you can respond to each quote in the same post. 


So anyhow, welcome to our friendly home. I hope you enjoy the forums


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 8, 2016)

Ohh.. lol... i dont know what quote icon you speak of lol... but will try to wor it out.. thank you by the way. I like them a lot. 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 8, 2016)

It's the quote sign with the plus right next to the Reply with Quote button (to your right)


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 8, 2016)

Ermm, sorry  I'm not seeing it.. i'm on tapatalk.. 
I'm confused..
There is more than one way to use the forum right?
The web itself or the tapatalk app? 


Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 8, 2016)

All I see is an option to reply..which is an arrow...and a heart to like and thumbs up to thank.. 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 8, 2016)

It's a little small but you can see where I circled


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 8, 2016)

It probably is best to use the web at this point. It appears that Tapatalk is preventing you from using the proper buttons you need to navigate through here.


----------



## Reichelina (Jun 8, 2016)

Shauns.the.poet said:


> All I see is an option to reply..which is an arrow...and a heart to like and thumbs up to thank.. [emoji17][emoji37]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk



You can hold on the post, and it will say "MORE".
Then there's an option to multi-quote.  

Let me take a screenshot and then edit this post... Wait up..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Here you can get this when you hold-press the post.






If you see, there's a multi-quote option







3 posts selected... You can do this just by clicking on the posts you want to quote and then press the button at the top right corner. 
Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 8, 2016)

- Le tears of joy descend - BRILLIANT!  

Thank you. That's greatly appreciated for the Tapa community.


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 8, 2016)

Lol thanks everyone, really.
Well, you see.. i don't have a laptop of my own as yet lol.. and the web on my phone is confusing. But ill try a tablet until then 
Thanks again

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 8, 2016)

Shauns.the.poet said:


> Lol thanks everyone, really.
> Well, you see.. i don't have a laptop of my own as yet lol.. and the web on my phone is confusing. But ill try a tablet until then
> Thanks again




Yeah, I would recommend the tablet. I've used WF on a tablet a few times. I enjoy it. It's much easier.


----------



## Reichelina (Jun 8, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> - Le tears of joy descend - BRILLIANT!
> 
> Thank you. That's greatly appreciated for the Tapa community.



Cheers! --cling clang--



Shauns.the.poet said:


> Lol thanks everyone, really.
> Well, you see.. i don't have a laptop of my own as yet lol.. and the web on my phone is confusing. But ill try a tablet until then
> Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk





PrinzeCharming said:


> Yeah, I would recommend the tablet. I've used WF on a tablet a few times. I enjoy it. It's much easier.



I use WF on my Ipad, both the mobile version and Tapatalk everyday. What's nice is that Tapatalk lets you receive notifications about new posts/likes/lols and PM's. So I can read them if I saw the notif. Hehe.

You'll get used to it in no time, sweetie.


----------



## Shauns.the.poet (Jun 8, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> Cheers! --cling clang--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol exactly why I love it. 

Sent from my GT-I9060C using Tapatalk


----------

